# My Dog Tried To Attack Me. Help Please!!!! :(



## DarkSmoke

So, Its been so long since i posted. 
Yesterday after work i went out to drink and got home drunk. 
I was eating some pork chops and gave rex half of the piece of gras on the outside of the chop. then my girlfriend gave him a bowl of dried food because we didnt have meat, usually he eats raw meat but when we don't have we give him some dried food. When I Feed him meat from my hands its ok , but when i feed him meat in his bowl whoever walks near him he growls. Yesterday it was just dried food, and when i told him "Rex go eat" surprisingly he growled at me and gave me a bad look. i shouted at him, and he growled and bited my hand but didnt do any damage. i was so shocked i punched him in the face and droped him on the floor then he woke up he was gonna growl again and when i stood up he ran away hiding under the bed. i Don't know whats gotten into my dog. he doesn't even attack dogs outside that bark at him he just looks at them without even barking. he is even starting to growl at my GF when she tries to take something from him latly altough he never does that to me he usually obeys me. but growling and biting me cause i point my finger at a bowl of dried food? :S

this dog never showed any signs of aggression but i from yesterday im really starting to thinking that the raw meat does get a dog aggressive.
please anybody can give me some help, what happened? what should i do now? i still didnt talk with him he's just lying around and not moving sleeping right now.


----------



## Konotashi

It sounds like he's maybe food protective/aggressive? 

Please, please NEVER strike your dog; that only makes the situation worse. 

I'm not sure if this might be the issue, or how you could effectively and safely resolve it, but hopefully someone more helpful will come along.


----------



## Relayer

Maybe he doesn't like your drunk persona.


----------



## DarkSmoke

yeah im waiting patiently for an answer , cause im woried. the strike was out of self defence nothing to hurt the dog but in case of aggression i prefer to kill the dog then the dog kills me of course. i never hitted the dog i hate animal violence so don't take me like that on that one.


----------



## Konotashi

Maybe he feels like he has to defend himself? From your post, you yell at him? 

I can assure you it's not the food that's making him aggressive, though.


----------



## DarkSmoke

no i don't yell at him the way a mother yells at children to make the point, i yell at him in a commanding voice, not in a shouting voice. about my drunk persona unless he can smell me drunk and hates the smell i doubt that since i act normaly when im drunk at home with my gf.


----------



## Pusur

I am not the person to answer this, as I am not experienced enough. 

But, I was just thinking after reading your post, that if there where such a thing like a forum for GSDs discussing their people, your dog would probably post a similar post, asking for advice, as his owner suddenly acted aggressive on him, although usually acts nice...


----------



## DarkSmoke

also on saturdays me and my friends are always drunk at home making noises and things he always plays with us normally never showed any agression. 

just to give some hints , could this be because i used to wrestle with him and fight with each other to play ? or maybe cause some times i used to give him a small hit on the back when he does bad things (no harm or things like that) cause i read its good to do it sometimes somewere on the net.


----------



## G-burg

Who knows what went through your dogs mind, could be food aggression, could be he was sensing some anxitey from your drunken state, could be he's maturing, etc.. But why not on the days you and your buddy's are drinking/getting drunk.. crate the dog in a quiet part of the house?


----------



## Tihannah

DarkSmoke said:


> also on saturdays me and my friends are always drunk at home making noises and things he always plays with us normally never showed any agression.
> 
> just to give some hints , could this be because i used to wrestle with him and fight with each other to play ? or maybe cause some times i used to give him a small hit on the back when he does bad things (no harm or things like that) cause i read its good to do it sometimes somewere on the net.


Its not, and it probably is a contributor towards him being aggressive towards you. The more experienced members will be awake here shortly and give you some better input on this situation, but you're not gonna get any positive feedback on striking your dog, whether it physically harmed him or not. Believe me, it causes more mental harm than physical and damages the relationship and trust your dog has in you. And you may be encountering a long road to get him back where you'd like him to be. I'm sure that others on here will be able to give you some good information on that.


----------



## Chantell

If you keep hitting your dog, your dog will continue to growl/bite you. Stop hitting your dog! The more you hit him, the more you deserve to get bit!


----------



## Zoeys mom

Darksmoke- It's me Danielle from the reptile forum- I am not shocked to see this post from you buddy The two of us have gone round for round on reptile issues and it occurs to me in Malta people just handle their dogs different. NEVER yell at or hit a dog- NEVER!!! Okay now search on food aggression because it's not uncommon and there are ways to deal with it. I would also research NILIF training because it will reestablish you as dominant in the house without violence. I hope you do these two things and don't blow the advise off- it will really help you and your dog


----------



## onyx'girl

Darksmoke, you use to wrestle with your dog, now he is showing power and doesn't know it isn't ok anymore. Your dog growls and you yell. You get drunk around your dog. 
Your dog gets punched to the point of being knocked out. I think you need to step back and analyze how you treat your dog.
I don't blame the dog for growling, he is trying to protect himself and giving you a warning to please back off.
A dog doesn't show aggression because of the raw meat...


----------



## LaRen616

I cant believe you punched your dog in the face? Yelling and hitting a dog will only make things worse. He will become more aggressive. Please dont hit him anymore and dont raise your voice at him either. If he growls at you he needs to go take a time out in his crate.​


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I agree with Jane ^^ above.

And to reiterate, PEOPLE DO NOT PUNCH THEIR DOGS IN THE FACE AND KNOCK THEM OUT! Sorry I had to yell that. 

Your dog is a product of what YOU made him, from the way he acted, it doesn't sound like this is the first time you have yelled, punched/hit him. 

I also think, as jane said, you need to step back and analyze how you treat your dog. Maybe he'd be better off in a different home with someone who has more knowledge on how to treat animals.


----------



## ba1614

I can't see any advice doing any good if you think punching your dog in the face is considered acceptable punishment, hard enough that you drop him no less. 
If you're under attack I can understand doing whatever it takes, but that doesn't sound like the case by reading the OP.

If I could offer 1 piece of advice it would be to re-home this dog and wait until you grow up a bit before you take on this kind of responsibility. Someone's going to get hurt and this dog will be the one to suffer the consequence.


----------



## Tihannah

I would also consider the fact that you may have caused some serious physical damage to this dog. You punched him and knocked him out and now he's just laying around, not moving?? I agree with the above posts. Find a good home for this dog and get educated before you get another one.


----------



## W.Oliver

onyx'girl said:


> .....Your dog gets punched to the point of being knocked out. I think you need to step back and analyze how you treat your dog.....


I think his girlfriend needs to step back and analyze how he treats his dog.


----------



## KMSlemons

I would instinctively reply that you have not been the pack leader in your home for quite some time and that your dog has decided to step up, since you haven't. Small things can reinstate you as leader, but his trust of you may take quite some time. I understand your point of view, but I do not agree with it. You should never try to touch or pet your dog while they are eating, especially if you did not take the time to touch or pet them while eating before. Dogs require leadership. If you have not read the book, Training Your German Shepherd Dog by Dan Rice, I would suggest that you do so. Never punch your dog or hit your dog. It only causes mistrust and puts the dog on the defensive. You have to prove to your dog that you are in control and that all is right in his world. Being drunk and rowdy around him does not encourage that. As another poster stated, crate him or put him in another room when your buddies come over.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with Jane ^^ above.
> 
> And to reiterate, PEOPLE DO NOT PUNCH THEIR DOGS IN THE FACE AND KNOCK THEM OUT! Sorry I had to yell that.
> 
> Your dog is a product of what YOU made him, from the way he acted, it doesn't sound like this is the first time you have yelled, punched/hit him.
> 
> I also think, as jane said, you need to step back and analyze how you treat your dog. Maybe he'd be better off in a different home with someone who has more knowledge on how to treat animals.


I agree with that.

It's confusing to our dogs when we act one way when sober, and another when drunk. Irratic and undependable which is unstable for a dog. So they will already be on edge if that's the situation in the house.

Using aggression (punching your dog in the fact and knocking him down) to prevent aggression (growling and nipping) does NOT work/teach/train. It only ADDS to the confusion, irratic situation and STRESS for the dog. So instead of stopping the problem it pretty much assures it will not only happen again, but escalate.

Not cause of the dogs behavior. But because of YOUR behavior and not teaching.

Don't mess with your dogs food. Put it down and let him eat. If you want to start TEACHING then (whenyou are sober) use tricks and training with food rewards FROM YOUR HAND to teach him your hands are good, not threatening any they GIVE food rather than take it away (or punch).

As is mentioned, a good Alpha Pack Leader isn't good cause of force. They are good cause they are dependable, reliable, consistant and FAIR. Good leaders don't do so with force and fear, but with using good sense (sober sense).


----------



## Castlemaid

When you told him to go eat, did you make a hand-montion towards the bowl? Because I bet he tought you were going to hit him, since apparently you have in the past, and that is why he growled and bit your hand. He is getting to stand up for himself, and you created this in fear and anger towards you by your own actions. 

You are asking for help in your subject line - I feel that it is your behaviour the problem, so you need to change. 

And it is hard to side with someone who gets drunk on a regular basis and hits their dog.  Can't see how we can help, unless you are willing to change your actions and behaviours. And your dog is now standing up for himself, as Jane was saying. If you don't think that you can change, maybe the best thing for him is to be in a different environment where people don't drink so much, and treat him fairly.

There is a lot of bad advice on the internet - if you read something odd, like hitting your dog is good way to make sure they know their place (as you can see, it is not!!), you should run it by the forum people here that have tons of experience and see what they say.


----------



## DarkSmoke

i think people here have misunderstand me. i never hitted my dog as long as he's been in my home. and no , i didnt knock my dog out yesterday and throwed him on the floor and he wasnt able to move, i don't know were people read this. i acted out of protection because he growled at me and instantly bited my hand and i punched in defence altough the dog just went hiding out under the bed. the dog doesn't have any injuries and is fine without any harm. 

somebody here said that it was food protection, i highly doubt it since today during eating his dried food he was cudling with me between bites and i was holding his food bowl to eat the last bit altough he is protective when i feed him meat.

2 things were mentioned wich i think one of them is the reason, 1. that i wasn't the pack leader maybe, but he always obeyes me usualy, 2 is that he is maturing because he's about 1year8months old. 

im looking forward for more advice, and i would apriciate if you wouldn't take it against me for punching my dog because a german sheperd bited my hand out of agresion, its basic instinct to protect yourself. im normal.


----------



## jakeandrenee

I don't think anyone is saying you aren't normal, just maybe rethink how to react to that sort of situation. Striking you dog because the dog is REACTING to how you have trained it is unfair. 
Has this dog been to classes? Socialized? What is the back round?


----------



## DarkSmoke

jakeandrenee said:


> I don't think anyone is saying you aren't normal, just maybe rethink how to react to that sort of situation. Striking you dog because the dog is REACTING to how you have trained it is unfair.
> Has this dog been to classes? Socialized? What is the back round?


the dog is very social, he never been to clases. he's always good with people , and always want to play with everyone with his toys and things like that. he plays with other dogs and wants to even play with dogs that are aggressive against him thats why im so surprised he got agresive all of a suden since this dog doesn't even bark or every showed any sign of aggression. i know i did bad, and im not happy with it, but i would never let a dog bite me/hurt me even tough i love him so much that just imposible for me. thats why im asking here for advice to avoid this happening again.

i always gave my dog a good home, and a good life. always took good care of him and i was never cruel/violent to him. thats why im very woried and i don't wish for this to ever happen again.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Well there are a lot of really good experienced people here to help...if you do a search for food aggression a few really good posts should come up. I would start there and see if any of it fits what happened to you.


----------



## StellaSquash

DarkSmoke said:


> i think people here have misunderstand me. i never hitted my dog as long as he's been in my home. and no , i didnt knock my dog out yesterday and throwed him on the floor and he wasnt able to move, i don't know were people read this. i acted out of protection because he growled at me and instantly bited my hand and i punched in defence altough the dog just went hiding out under the bed. the dog doesn't have any injuries and is fine without any harm.
> 
> somebody here said that it was food protection, i highly doubt it since today during eating his dried food he was cudling with me between bites and i was holding his food bowl to eat the last bit altough he is protective when i feed him meat.
> 
> 2 things were mentioned wich i think one of them is the reason, 1. that i wasn't the pack leader maybe, but he always obeyes me usualy, 2 is that he is maturing because he's about 1year8months old.
> 
> im looking forward for more advice, and i would apriciate if you wouldn't take it against me for punching my dog because a german sheperd bited my hand out of agresion, its basic instinct to protect yourself. im normal.


here's why people are "misunderstanding"



DarkSmoke said:


> So, Its been so long since i posted.
> Yesterday after work i went out to drink and got home drunk.
> I was eating some pork chops and gave rex half of the piece of gras on the outside of the chop. then my girlfriend gave him a bowl of dried food because we didnt have meat, usually he eats raw meat but when we don't have we give him some dried food. When I Feed him meat from my hands its ok , but when i feed him meat in his bowl whoever walks near him he growls. Yesterday it was just dried food, and when i told him "Rex go eat" surprisingly he growled at me and gave me a bad look. i shouted at him, and he growled and bited my hand but didnt do any damage. i was so shocked *i punched him in the face and droped him on the floor then he woke up he was gonna growl again* and when i stood up he ran away hiding under the bed. i Don't know whats gotten into my dog. he doesn't even attack dogs outside that bark at him he just looks at them without even barking. he is even starting to growl at my GF when she tries to take something from him latly altough he never does that to me he usually obeys me. but growling and biting me cause i point my finger at a bowl of dried food? :S
> 
> this dog never showed any signs of aggression but i from yesterday im really starting to thinking that the raw meat does get a dog aggressive.
> please anybody can give me some help, what happened? what should i do now? i still didnt talk with him he's just lying around and not moving sleeping right now.


from what you typed, you punched him, he dropped to the floor in a manner that required him to later (at some undetermined amount of time) WAKE up.... if you hit him hard enough to cause that, you not only need to reevaluate your relationship with your dog, but also your ability to handle your drinking.

not sure how often you read this forum, but pretty much anybody can ascertain in a relatively short amount of reading that this forum frowns on that. in a major way. please don't get your britches bound up because we don't like the fact you hit your dog, which YOU yourself said you did in your first post of this thread.

punching a dog in the face when you're drunk is not normal. sorry.


----------



## DarkSmoke

Then sorry for my english and the way it sounded, LET ME RE-EXPLAIN IT SO I DONT SOUND LIKE A DOG-HITTING-AGGRESSIVE-UNORMAL-ALCOHOLIC.

The dog growled and instantly BITED my hand. as he bited my hand, out of instinct i punched him in the face and he sliped down on the floor with the hit. as SOON AS HE slipped down on the floor he QUICKLY WOKE up and run away hiding under the bed. 

i hope i explained carefully and good english now. sorry again for the misunderstanding. the dog never got knocked out unconciously.


----------



## Stosh

Seems the aggravating factor is alcohol.


----------



## LaRen616

Drunk or not drunk you should never hit anything. Not another human, not an animal. I am not a big drinker, I have been drunk maybe 3 times. During those times I never laid a hand on anyone or anything. I'm sure the way you were acting made your dog feel uncomfortable and he acted out in a way to protect himself. 

My dog is not food aggressive and I can pet him while he eats and I know he'd let me stick my hand in his bowl but why would I do that? He's eating, he's clearly hungry, why would I mess with his food, I would not want someone sticking their hand in my food.


----------



## Jax08

There are so many things wrong with the original post that I"m just speechless. Please rehome your dog.


----------



## Lilie

Ok - let's pretend the OP didn't throw a George Foreman punch that knocked out his dog. Let's pretend that the OP is having a hard time explaining what happened due to his broken English. 

Could your dog sense that under the influeance of alchol you are no longer considered the leader of the pack? Do you find that your dog no longer behaves in his normal 'friendly' way only when you are drunk? Could there be a chance that _*YOU*_ precieve your dog being aggressive incorrectly when you are drunk? Perhaps your dog thought that when you pointed to his bowl, you were beginning a game of wrestle mania and he responded in the like? How bad was the bite?


----------



## EchoGSD

My advice? Give the dog to a reputable rescue group as soon as possible, then go to AA. Coming home drunk (and seemingly proud of it), yelling at the dog, punching the dog in the face, and not ashamed to admit any of it? You are one of the reasons that animal cruelty divisions exist.


----------



## cagirl

Ok I am going to not lecture you on your life choices for all we know he is a young college guy and well this is what they do party. 

Please dont hit dogs it doesnt help. Also read these links they may help more then you know
Nothing in Life is Free Training Method
Nothing in Life is Free
Nothing in Life is Free Gaining control of your dog humanely


----------



## Baersmama

It seems your story has changed from your first post. I agree with Jax08.... rehome your dog. That way you can be drunk and pass out... and not have to be aggressive to an animal who probably is not understanding your drunken behavior. Dogs need stability they should not be waiting for someone to come home and throw some food his way hours after it usually eats.


----------



## arycrest

I'd say make a choice. Either 1. Sober up and stop getting drunk or 2. continue being a drunk and find the dog a new home!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

DarkSmoke said:


> somebody here said that it was food protection, i highly doubt it since today during eating his dried food he was cudling with me between bites and i was holding his food bowl to eat the last bit altough he is protective when i feed him meat.


Ok, I'm going to concentrate on the actual problem here.

Your dog *IS* food protective.

Think of it this way. I hand you $1 and then try to take it away from you. How much of a fight are you going to put up for a buck?

But what if I hand you $1000 and then try to take it away? I'm guessing you are going to be more *reactive* when I try to take it away.

Your dog is reacting to the VALUE of the food item they have. Kibble = $1. Meat = $1000.

What you need to do is teach him that when he has meat he doesn't need to worry about protecting it from you.

Here's what you do. Put a couple pieces of meat in a bowl for the dog and keep a couple pieces in your hand. Place the bowl on the floor, walk away and let the dog start eating. Calmly approach the bowl (don't get close enough to cause a reaction in the dog) and toss one of the pieces of meat you are holding into the bowl. Repeat this several times.

This is teaching the dog that when you approach the bowl while he's eating his meat GOOD things happen (he gets MORE meat).


----------



## DarkSmoke

what the? are you guys saying this rehoming and bunch of other B.S seriously ? you're making me regret coming here for advice.
doesn't a human has the right to go home drunk and own a german shepherd at the same time ? i don't know whats the big deal. the dog has been mine for about 5months , i got drunk all the weekend in those 5months and friends came to my home and got drunk with me, the dog always played with us and had fun, he never bitten anybody. 
now because i come one day home drunk like that other days and my dog bites me because i point at his **** food bowl im an alcoholic wich should rehome his dog? either you guys are idiots or you guys live somewere were people are pussies and are scared of someone who drinks a bottle of vodka and owns a german shepherd. its of guys like me that animal cruelty exists? because i hitted my dog with a light punch for being aggressive and bitting me for nothing once in the 6months i own him and im coming for advice not to do it again because i didnt like the expirience? **** you should visit my coutnry then most of the people here teach there dogs to obey with hits and shotus and they never get bitten and the dogs are scared and obey by the one look from their owner. 

i came here to know from the supose experts/expirienced guys to know how why one of a sudden my dog bites me, just because i pointed at his food bowl with my finger and told him to go eat. i don't want to hear to rehome my dog and stupid stuff like that. 
now if you have an explanation/ can help me with this do it. if not tell me and i will leave no problem i'll try to find help somewere else. ****.


----------



## G-burg

Good explanation Lauri..  I too picked up on the dog being food aggressive, among other things..


----------



## Chantell

Well from that, I think you should go elsewhere to get what you want to here, but in this country, we dont hit our dogs, sober or drunk


----------



## DarkSmoke

Thanks Lauri and the gang, i will definitly start to do that from tomorrow. altough this happened with kible thats why i don't understand.


----------



## chicagojosh

Lauri you're spot on.

DarKsmoke, I drink sometimes too. i bet other members on this board do as well.

in the original post and some of your follow up posts you have painted a very ugly, drunk, uneducated picture of yourself. the way you worded things brought on all the re-homing comments, which honestly may be the right thing. if you really love and care for this dog listen to Lauri's advise. but in general I have to agree it sounds like you do not treat your dog very well. you never said he drew blood, and it sounded like a little nip. then you mention knocking your dog out over it. people will react to that.


----------



## DarkSmoke

chicagojosh said:


> Lauri you're spot on.
> 
> DarKsmoke, I drink sometimes too. i bet other members on this board do as well.
> 
> in the original post and some of your follow up posts you have painted a very ugly, drunk, uneducated picture of yourself. the way you worded things brought on all the re-homing comments, which honestly may be the right thing. if you really love and care for this dog listen to Lauri's advise. but in general I have to agree it sounds like you do not treat your dog very well. you never said he drew blood, and it sounded like a little nip. then you mention knocking your dog out over it. people will react to that.


really, by saying i got home drunk i painted an ugly drun uneducated picture of myself? then please, and im not joking or being sarcastic, teach me what i should say next time not to be treated as a crackhead , how should i have said in an educated polite way ?


----------



## Relayer

DarkSmoke said:


> really, by saying i got home drunk i painted an ugly drun uneducated picture of myself? then please, and im not joking or being sarcastic, teach me what i should say next time not to be treated as a crackhead , how should i have said in an educated polite way ?


Simple, don't ever hit or punch your dog!! If that wasn't the main event in the story, I doubt that anyone would have made a big deal about your drinking. Drinking is very often associated with violent behavior in people... that's a fact and exactly why you got the negative responses. Don't hit your dog.


----------



## brew1985

DarkSmoke, it depends on how you want your dog to look at you...do you want him to fear you and always be in fear of what you are going to do next or do you want his respect? If you want his respect you probably want to stop hitting him. And as for this quote,
"either you guys are idiots or you guys live somewere were people are pussies and are scared of someone who drinks a bottle of vodka and owns a german shepherd. its of guys like me that animal cruelty exists?" For the first half, your dog can sense the difference in your persona when you drink, even if you think you're acting normal you may be more irritable and he senses that. The second part....knocking a dog out cold because he snapped at you is pretty extreme. So yeah, animal cruelty starts with swinging on your dog, if your dog tucks his tail when you "give him the look" or yell at him, then you're ruling with fear....I know personally I would rather my dog be excitedto see me than afraid...just my two cents


----------



## Lilie

DarkSmoke - I was serious in the questions I asked earlier in this thread. I'm curious if your dog's behavior changes when your behavior does. I think it would also be helpful to know how bad the bite was. Was it a nip? Did he use the same force he uses when you wrestle and play with him?


----------



## CaliBoy

The same thing that happened to Malta happened to me about five months ago. I have owned two GSD and now have my third. The first two never growled at me or showed even the slightest aggression. The third dog I now have, however, (as I said, about 5 mo. ago) also growled at me and then snapped when I approached his bowl while he was eating meat, as Malta described. 

LittleGuy receives meat leftovers when I come back from a restaurant. I live alone, and once in a while some friends invite me to a nice steakhouse, and when I get back I have a huge bag of leftovers for LittleGuy. This one evening, a friend hardly touched his Filet Mignon, and when I returned home that is what LittleGuy got for left overs.

After giving him the pieces of Filet Mignon, I approached again to give him the pieces of my leftover steak. First he quickly growled, and then snapped at my hand. It did not draw blood, but it pinched me and caused pain. I have never gotten drunk. I have never struck LittleGuy--in fact, quite the opposite. He is showered with love and attention. 

So, if this has never happened with your GSD, let me assure you it is quite shocking, as you realize very quickly that even when you think you know the GSD temperament, you may still have something new to learn with every new dog. I do not agree with Malta punching his dog. However, I also find it offensive that as a result of this one incident, which would be upsetting and shocking to owners who are inexperienced _and asking for advice_, some of you are suggesting he is unfit and should find another home for his pet.

Please put your emotions in check and cut people some slack who speak English as a second language and are sincerely calling out for help after having made a mistake which can be explained from intoxication. I also have the impression of people who are too knee-jerk or love to pontificate to other owners on their fitness for owning a dog.

I was blessed to know a fellow owner who said almost word for word what Lauri wrote above. Lauri, your advice was not only sound and non-judgmental, but it works. After leaving LittleGuy alone to finish his food, I call this friend who first joked, "HE GOT FILET MIGNON--heck, I'd growl and bite your hand for some Filet Mignon LOL." 

My friend explained that LittleGuy has been so spoiled, especially since I got him so soon after the death of BabyGirl and could never bring myself to correct him when he needed it (because I was in overwhelming grief). I wanted LittleGuy to be such a happy puppy that I abandoned my role, in his eyes, as pack leader and needed to gently reassert it. The part of approaching the bowl carefully in the future with extra pieces of meat did the trick.

LittleGuy is still uncomfortable when anyone approaches him while he is eating meat (kibble is fine), but now the overt aggression is gone. And I simply tell guests who visit that when LittleGuy is having some meat, please do not approach him. 

There are other gentle ways to reassert being the pack leader. I am guessing that Malta cares about his GSD and also needs to gently assert himself as the pack leader, especially if like me he has allowed his dog to get away with things and have the run of the ranch, so to speak. Sometimes, if we spoil a GSD and hardly give correction, they do indeed get confused and lose a sense of stability, which can even lead to aggression.


----------



## codmaster

DarkSmoke said:


> yeah im waiting patiently for an answer , cause im woried. the strike was out of self defence nothing to hurt the dog but in case of aggression i prefer to kill the dog then the dog kills me of course. i never hitted the dog i hate animal violence so don't take me like that on that one.


"nothing to hurt the dog" you say here but above you said you knocked him out????????????????


----------



## codmaster

DarkSmoke said:


> i think people here have misunderstand me. i never hitted my dog as long as he's been in my home. and no , *i didnt knock my dog out yesterday and throwed him on the floor and he wasnt able to move, *i don't know were people read this. i acted out of protection because he growled at me and instantly bited my hand and i punched in defence altough the dog just went hiding out under the bed. the dog doesn't have any injuries and is fine without any harm.
> 
> somebody here said that it was food protection, i highly doubt it since today during eating his dried food he was cudling with me between bites and i was holding his food bowl to eat the last bit altough he is protective when i feed him meat.
> 
> 2 things were mentioned wich i think one of them is the reason, 1. that i wasn't the pack leader maybe, but he always obeyes me usualy, 2 is that he is maturing because he's about 1year8months old.
> 
> im looking forward for more advice, and i would apriciate if you wouldn't take it against me for punching my dog because a german sheperd bited my hand out of agresion, its basic instinct to protect yourself. im normal.


Hey darksmoke, 
Above you said this :"i was so shocked i punched him in the face and *droped him on the floor then he woke up *he was gonna growl again and when i stood up he ran away hiding under the bed."

*If you didn't knock him out why would he have to wake up? You really need to get your story straight - if you can what with being so drunk, you might not even really remember what actually happen.*
*I agree with the folks here who indicate that if you are going to continue to get drunk so much (and of course that is your right) why don't you decide to treat your dog right and find him a better home?*


----------



## codmaster

CaliBoy said:


> The same thing that happened to Malta happened to me about five months ago. I have owned two GSD and now have my third. The first two never growled at me or showed even the slightest aggression. The third dog I now have, however, (as I said, about 5 mo. ago) also growled at me and then snapped when I approached his bowl while he was eating meat, as Malta described.
> 
> LittleGuy receives meat leftovers when I come back from a restaurant. I live alone, and once in a while some friends invite me to a nice steakhouse, and when I get back I have a huge bag of leftovers for LittleGuy. This one evening, a friend hardly touched his Filet Mignon, and when I returned home that is what LittleGuy got for left overs.
> 
> After giving him the pieces of Filet Mignon, I approached again to give him the pieces of my leftover steak. First he quickly growled, and then snapped at my hand. It did not draw blood, but it pinched me and caused pain. I have never gotten drunk. I have never struck LittleGuy--in fact, quite the opposite. He is showered with love and attention.
> 
> So, if this has never happened with your GSD, let me assure you it is quite shocking, as you realize very quickly that even when you think you know the GSD temperament, you may still have something new to learn with every new dog. I do not agree with Malta punching his dog. However, I also find it offensive that as a result of this one incident, which would be upsetting and shocking to owners who are inexperienced _and asking for advice_, some of you are suggesting he is unfit and should find another home for his pet.
> 
> Please put your emotions in check and cut people some slack who speak English as a second language and are sincerely calling out for help after having made a mistake which can be explained from intoxication. I also have the impression of people who are too knee-jerk or love to pontificate to other owners on their fitness for owning a dog.
> 
> I was blessed to know a fellow owner who said almost word for word what Lauri wrote above. Lauri, your advice was not only sound and non-judgmental, but it works. After leaving LittleGuy alone to finish his food, I call this friend who first joked, "HE GOT FILET MIGNON--heck, I'd growl and bite your hand for some Filet Mignon LOL."
> 
> My friend explained that LittleGuy has been so spoiled, especially since I got him so soon after the death of BabyGirl and could never bring myself to correct him when he needed it (because I was in overwhelming grief). I wanted LittleGuy to be such a happy puppy that I abandoned my role, in his eyes, as pack leader and needed to gently reassert it. The part of approaching the bowl carefully in the future with extra pieces of meat did the trick.
> 
> LittleGuy is still uncomfortable when anyone approaches him while he is eating meat (kibble is fine), but now the overt aggression is gone. And I simply tell guests who visit that when LittleGuy is having some meat, please do not approach him.
> 
> There are other gentle ways to reassert being the pack leader. I am guessing that Malta cares about his GSD and also needs to gently assert himself as the pack leader, especially if like me he has allowed his dog to get away with things and have the run of the ranch, so to speak. Sometimes, if we spoil a GSD and hardly give correction, they do indeed get confused and lose a sense of stability, which can even lead to aggression.


NO family dog should EVER snap at a family member who happens to come near him while he is eating no matter what the food in the bowl is. Puppies need to be trained from the first meal not to be food possesive. It is actually very easy to train a puppy noot to react to their food being taken away or to someones fingers in it.


----------



## chicagojosh

DarkSmoke said:


> really, by saying i got home drunk i painted an ugly drun uneducated picture of myself? then please, and im not joking or being sarcastic, teach me what i should say next time not to be treated as a crackhead , how should i have said in an educated polite way ?


telling us all you got home drunk and ended up knocking your dog out cold over a bite that drew no blood will make you seem like an ugly, drunk. YES

the uneducated part came in from how you type. i didnt realize english was a 2nd language, however calling everyone on the thread pussies makes you come off like an inmature person


----------



## APBTLove

I think you people are really missing the fact that DarkSmoke does NOT speak English as a first language... I think he meant by the dog 'woke up' that he stood up immediately and hid.


Just a question to everyone say not to hit your dog out of self-defense... If a lower-ranking pack member bit the leader, do you think the leader would just hold still and calm? I highly doubt it. If my dog bit me without very good freaking reason to he'd get some sense knocked into him. It does not mentally scar your dog to pop it for a darn good reason, I promise you. My parents used hitting, and sometimes hitting multiple times to 'train', and the dogs were not mentally scarred nor did they have emotional or mental problems. The only problem any of them had was being gunshy because his last owners neighbor shot him...

Now, and abusive owner who just randomly beats the crap out of his dog, yeah the dog is going to be handshy, maybe even biting out of fear... 

And keep in mind, DarkSmoke said he's never hit his dog before, this was a reaction from being bitten.

DarkSmoke, it sounds to me like your dog does not see you as the leader AND has food aggression, follow Lauri's post and you should do well..... If you can understand/read english well, which I think you can judging by your posts, read this and start training him with it.. It's called NILIF - Nothing In Life Is Free.
Nothing in Life is Free


----------



## Lilie

APBTLove said:


> Just a question to everyone say not to hit your dog out of self-defense... If a lower-ranking pack member bit the leader, do you think the leader would just hold still and calm? I highly doubt it. If my dog bit me without very good freaking reason to he'd get some sense knocked into him. It does not mentally scar your dog to pop it for a darn good reason, I promise you. My parents used hitting, and sometimes hitting multiple times to 'train', and the dogs were not mentally scarred nor did they have emotional or mental problems. The only problem any of them had was being gunshy because his last owners neighbor shot him...
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I was trying to think of any reason when it would be deemed justified to punch your own dog in the face, and I just can't think of one.


----------



## Relayer

Lilie said:


> APBTLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question to everyone say not to hit your dog out of self-defense... If a lower-ranking pack member bit the leader, do you think the leader would just hold still and calm? I highly doubt it. If my dog bit me without very good freaking reason to he'd get some sense knocked into him. It does not mentally scar your dog to pop it for a darn good reason, I promise you. My parents used hitting, and sometimes hitting multiple times to 'train', and the dogs were not mentally scarred nor did they have emotional or mental problems. The only problem any of them had was being gunshy because his last owners neighbor shot him...
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I was trying to think of any reason when it would be deemed justified to punch your own dog in the face, and I just can't think of one.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't either. Violence is not a good solution to most anything. If you hit a dog, you teach it that striking out (be it a fist or teeth) is an appropriate response. Be a leader, not an encourager of very wrong behavior.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChristenHolden

Could it be nurlocic? Thers a post called my dog jus bit my Husband in the face. Or something very simalr to that. Started with pointing to the food and then basicaly riped the poor mans face up pretty bad. When I feed My girl I feed her in a kennal away from everyone. And she must sit before I give it to her or laydown if she's already sittin in the kennal. And then I set it down and put my hands in it and feed her a couple bites. No matter what's mixed in she let's me handel the food. Iv even been forhead to foread with her while she eats or chews on a bone. She's a lil protective with the other dogs. And if she gets pushy with a chewie another dog has or vise versa the chewie is taken away and no one gets it. There learning quick to share.  good Luck. But jus to be sure I'd take him to the vet for neroulogic tests. Something up there might be misfireing.


----------



## JudynRich

In my 40 years of dog ownership I have never-ever-had any of my dogs even think of biting me-especially in a food situation. 4 of those dogs have been GSDs. I suggest you look for a home for your GSD and get a more docile dog. You don't seem to have a grip on GSD ownership. Sorry if this sounds harsh or judgemental, but there are other breeds that are calmer and owning a GSD requires a leader that knows what they are doing.


----------



## Relayer

ChristenHolden said:


> Something up there might be misfireing.


With the dog or the owner?? Look, even if the dog is food aggressive and the owner isn't capable of dealing with it to correct the behavior, he can always just get out of the dog's way while it eats and be done with the whole issue. No hitting, ever.


----------



## cagirl

Lilie said:


> I was trying to think of any reason when it would be deemed justified to punch your own dog in the face, and I just can't think of one.


I can only think of one if the dog was trying to kill me and I feared for my life I would do what it took to save myself.


----------



## Lilie

cagirl said:


> I can only think of one if the dog was trying to kill me and I feared for my life I would do what it took to save myself.


True, I thought of that. But I wouldn't think your own dog would attack you with the intent to do harm. If an unknown dog attacked me, I'd break out some of my best kung fu moves and I wouldn't care where they landed. 

Ok, I don't know kung fu, but I used to watch the series. I suppose I could have picked up something I could use.....


----------



## Jessiewessie99

No matter what your second language is, you should NEVER hit your dog drunk or not. Drinking and violence is known to be bad when mixed together. It will only hurt physically, mentally and emotionally in the long run for both human and dog. I had an uncle killed by a drunk driver and my dad's stepdad was abusive when he is drunk.

If your drinking is really that bad, then you need to either 1. Rehome the dog and take care of your drinking issues. 2. Have a friend(who doesn't drink) or relative(that doesn't drink) take care of the dog while you recover from your drinking issues. 3. Ask a rescue or shelter if they have a program that will care for your dog while you take care of your dirnking issues.


----------



## CaliBoy

If I tell someone to simply get rid of their GSD and get another dog because the behavior of owner or dog has met my sudden displeasure, I may find that convenient and reassuring for me. But I hope I don't post answers to a fellow dog owner with a neediness to pat myself on the back for my great wisdom. 

People can be retrained, and so can animals. Owners should be given the benefit of the doubt, and the dog certainly deserves to remain in a home where it is wanted and cared for. Perhaps a dog owner has made mistakes, but sincerely loves their pet and wishes to learn to be a better owner. 

I, for one, would never dream of giving up my GSD. If he misbehaves, I will move mountains and go back to the drawing board until I have begun to do what is needed to make our relationship a happy and fulfilling one. Most of all, I would never take anyone seriously who told someone to 1) give their children away because of parenting mistakes or 2) give their GSD away because it misbehaves.

My first question is, "is your dog just a pet, or is the dog a beloved member of the family?" If it is the latter, then work with the owner and be *helpful first,* then judgemental and all-wise. I think the advice by APBTlove is very helpful.


----------



## Jax08

CaliBoy said:


> Most of all, I would never take anyone seriously who told someone to 1) give their children away because of parenting mistakes or 2) give their GSD away because it misbehaves.


UH....if you punched your child in the face...you might not have a choice in the matter...


----------



## ZAYDA

I am getting into this quite late but I must ask how old is your dog and I am assuming 2 things ... 1 you never owned a GSD before and you are young....
When a responsible large breed dog owner to be is thinking of buying such a dog they need to research how to raise and train such a dog. First off you MUST take food from your dogs bowl from day 1. What I am saying is you need to to be trained to be able to understand and take care of your dog properly. If you have done your homework you would not be in this situation.
The only thing you can do at this point is spend as much quality time with your dog to earn his trust and respect for you. SOBER!! Then work on the issues that your dog has that were all brought on by you in the 1st place.... good luck


----------



## Chantell

DarkSmoke said:


> what the? are you guys saying this rehoming and bunch of other B.S seriously ? you're making me regret coming here for advice.
> doesn't a human has the right to go home drunk and own a german shepherd at the same time ? i don't know whats the big deal. the dog has been mine for about 5months , i got drunk all the weekend in those 5months and friends came to my home and got drunk with me, the dog always played with us and had fun, he never bitten anybody.
> now because i come one day home drunk like that other days and my dog bites me because i point at his **** food bowl im an alcoholic wich should rehome his dog? either you guys are idiots or you guys live somewere were people are pussies and are scared of someone who drinks a bottle of vodka and owns a german shepherd. its of guys like me that animal cruelty exists? because i hitted my dog with a light punch for being aggressive and bitting me for nothing once in the 6months i own him and im coming for advice not to do it again because i didnt like the expirience? **** *you should visit my coutnry then most of the people here teach there dogs to obey with hits and shotus and they never get bitten and the dogs are scared and obey by the one look from their owner. *
> 
> i came here to know from the supose experts/expirienced guys to know how why one of a sudden my dog bites me, just because i pointed at his food bowl with my finger and told him to go eat. i don't want to hear to rehome my dog and stupid stuff like that.
> now if you have an explanation/ can help me with this do it. if not tell me and i will leave no problem i'll try to find help somewere else. ****.



This bothers me so much.........


----------



## Baersmama

This whole thing is disturbing.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Chantell said:


> This bothers me so much.........


Your not the only one.


----------



## ChristenHolden

I ment the dog. I'm not gunna get in to the drunk/hit dog part. To heated. But any way OP can read this and see if it relates at all and if not great work on training. If it is he can get even more help and then work on traing. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-lacerations-please-help-us-find-answers.html


----------



## Equus5O

I read the original post this morning, before anyone replied. I thought "I can only hope no one responds to this loser and feeds into him."


----------



## JudynRich

Equus50...you are quite wise!


----------



## selzer

A good leader does not rule by force. Even in canines. They use their eye contact and many different body language to assert their authority. It is when you have an unstable pack and wanna-be alpha members, beta dogs, when fights often break out. Wild dogs/wolves do not want to be fighting all the time because a serious injury means not being able to bring down wild game, it can be a death sentence. So beta-leaders are usually short lived. 

But we are not dogs. WE ARE NOT DOGS. I am not the alpha dog in my pack. I am God to my pack -- a totally separate and different being, not momma. All the good things in life come from me. I get and give unconditional love. While they may squabble amongst themselves, I rank supreme. And no, not one of them has EVER growled at me over food, whether it be raw stuff or kibble or eggs or the remnants of my dinner. Puppies will snatch and run, taking fingers with them, and that is poor management and I learn to manage situations where I give things to the group differently. 

Lauri's post was awesome, explains a lot. 

But I think there is more you need to learn. Look up Nothing In Life Is Free -- Google it. I do not follow this, but may follow parts of it by learning how to be a leader the hard way. There is good information there, ways to assert yourself as leader without being confrontational. Little things that you do to change what is happening and gain respect. You cannot gain true respect with your fists. 

Wresting with dogs, playing tug of war, other things that place you physically against your dog can be done with dogs that do not have an issue, but should not be done in this case. In fact, when my puppies try to play with me roughly, I stand and walk away and ignore them. If they bite my hands, I tell them Gentle with my fingers. And they learn. 

You did not get your dog as a young pup, so you have to start now being consistant, training your dog, and standing up, and being a respectable leader. 

You have all the resources, food, pets, praise, time, outside, toys, chews, furniture etc. You need to train your body to be confident and train the dog to do things for which he gets rewarded with those things he needs and wants. 

When I feed my dogs, I do not play games with their food. But I may have to go into their mouth to pull out something harmful. So this is not something you want to continue. 

Your dog did not bite you. He showed restraint otherwise your hand would have puncture wounds and blood. If he did this to someone else, yes they would call it a bite and you might be in trouble for it. But my point is that dogs have a warning system:

They bark -- "Hey Get OUT OF HERE!" Ususally they do this if they are fearful and want to look big and bad and make the other go away.

They yawn -- usually is a notice, hey, I'm a little stressed let's cool this all down a bit.

They growl -- usually with hair sticking up. Usually fear driven also they are giving you a warning -- hey you are backing me into a corner.

They snarl (showing teeth) and sometimes snap at you. A snap is not really supposed to connect but it just is a higher warning than the growl. If the snap does connect it rarely causes a wound, it is a warning. The dog is pleading with you to go away and not push him to his last option.

WHEN YOU PUNISH A DOG FOR GIVING A WARNING, THEY LEARN NOT TO GIVE A WARNING. THAT MEANS THEY GO DIRECTLY TO THE BITE.

This is really bad. Because these are dogs that seem to bite out of the blue. When you rehome them, the dog up and bites someone with no warning and are put down immediately. So please do not punish your dog for warnings. 

Is getting drunk really all that important. Is your dog or girlfriend worth not drinking? It is one think to have some beers and get drunk, but if it is actually affecting your relationship with your dog, it may also be affecting your other relationships. Maybe your dog is an early warning system. When we are drunk we think we are acting perfectly normally. Consider cutting back and in the place of drinking, spend that time exercising and training your dog. In a year both of you will be much happier.


----------



## Tihannah

First of all, I can understand to those trying to see thru the second language barrier, but am I the only one reading through ALL of the OP's posts?? First he said he "never hitted his dog" before this incident. But on the very first page of responses, he asks if this could be because "some times i used to give him a small hit on the back when he does bad things cause I read its good to do it sometimes somewhere on the net". Does that not qualify as ever "hitting your dog"??? 

And if he lives in a country where it is consider normal to abuse your dog, then I really find his contradiction hard to believe. The OP was not reacting out of self defense, the DOG was. Frankly, I would be a bit scared and on edge too if I lived with someone that was drunk every weekend, invited other drunks over, and hit me for things I didn't understand. English may be his second language, but the picture is painted clear enough for me, and I think the issues this dog has may go far beyond simple food aggression.

I'm sorry, you can try to reshape his words however you want, put a bow on them, and spray them with perfume, but it still doesn't hide the facts that the OP so openly admitted. This poor dog, if not already, will be an absolute mess if he doesn't WAKE up and realize the impact of his thoughtless actions.


----------



## Baersmama

Tina.... Amen to what you wrote.


----------



## StellaSquash

Baersmama said:


> Tina.... Amen to what you wrote.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## dOg

How you deal with any aggression while loaded is likely not going to be the same while sober. How the dog deals with drunken is likely going to be different than with sober. It ain't rocket science.


----------



## selzer

The story _has_ changed. No one likes to look like a heel. I think that some of the people on here are trying to give good advice and information for the dog's sake. 

We can all just say "you fiend, go and sit in the corner, I hope you die." But how will that help the dog? Every individual who has used corporal punishment is not an ogre. Everyone who has hit a dog, who has been raised to discipline dogs in a certain way is not hopeless. 

I think that people are not belaboring the hitting so that he will read what he needs to do for the dog instead of just calling us a bunch of nutcases and moving on.


----------



## Dawn

The dog is the one that will suffer in this entire situation. 
Something brought this behavior on and my guess it is the alcohol.
I would not get drunk around the dog...and I would def. look into training.
and if this is not possible than l agree with the last post...rehome the dog before it is to late for the dog to find a good home.


----------



## Jax08

selzer said:


> I think that people are not belaboring the hitting so that he will read what he needs to do for the dog instead of just calling us a bunch of nutcases and moving on.


^^^^ If he takes one thing away from this it's that his dog is a resource guarder. And maybe he'll take away that dogs will react to a person differently if they are in an altered state.


----------



## Relayer

Malta is a pretty rough place. I have no doubt that beating dogs is normal there. They beat women and get a way with it in many countries. This situation and the various reactions from the OP make it obvious that there is no help to be given. Let's see... go to a dog lover's site, tell a story about being drunk and punching your dog.... then hope that someone understands that. Not gonna happen. Even in our culture we constantly hear about dogs being horribly abused. I think our OP is coming from a uniquely Malta perspective and we can't get through that. Too bad. It is what it is.


----------



## Relayer

Dawn said:


> The dog is the one that will suffer in this entire situation.
> Something brought this behavior on and my guess it is the alcohol.
> I would not get drunk around the dog...and I would def. look into training.
> and if this is not possible than l agree with the last post...rehome the dog before it is to late for the dog to find a good home.


Best bet is to get the dog off the island of Malta. It's a macho and very blue collar society that can be very cruel. I've been there once for a two day scuba trip and my best friend in Germany has been there many times. It's not a great place to live if you're a dog. You should see how the cats fare there!!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26

Okay- I am going to put my opinion in here- I rescued a dog (**Which I ended up keeping**) that was dog aggressive and people aggressive. The people aggressive part did not come out for about a week after I got him. I was sitting on the couch one day watching TV and out of the corner of my eye, he ran at me to attack me. Out of a NATURAL reaction (Note I said natural reaction as I NEVER HIT my dogs!!!!!!) I swung my hand up and hit him. I did not hit him intentionally but I did sling my hand up to stop him and it him him in the face. He was a little stunned but it happened so fast that there was no reaction time for me. (This was the first time he did it to me or anyone for that matter) After he jumped back i stood up, NOT yelling but stood there showing I was not scared of him and I stood my ground. I stood at him sideways at an angle, to not show intimidation. Once he knew I was not trying to intimidate him nor was I a threat, he stopped. When he stopped growling I reached my hand out to him allowing him to come to me and sniff me first before trying to touch him etc. (Note still turning sideways) I put a leash on him, and took him for a LONG walk making him walk in the healing position. He is a VERY dominant dog and he needed a person that is also dominant to him but NOT aggressive back. You need to be the stable one. Anytime he showed ANY type of dominance, I corrected it immediatly, EX: staring, paws over you, the stance, etc. Once he figured out that he was not going to be the dominant one, and he also did not have to fear me, he "bowed"down to me. It takes time. It took me about a year of hard training to get his aggression to disappear. Now, that being said, he is always going to be a dominant dog, but if you show fear to him or if you show aggression to him (someone that he doesn't know, won't do it with me anymore) he will become aggressive again. He is very protective but knows his boundries in this home. We did a lot of socialiation with people, places, etc. He is NO LONGER a bite threat as I have done a lot of work with him. He may growl if threatened by someone but now, he walks away as soon as I tell him "NO" or Leave IT. He knows all of his obedience (he will stay until released long sit, long down, etc) and that trainging came along with working on his aggression. Obedience training helped him learn to trust that when he did something good, he got treats, praise, etc. It was a positive tool to use while I was working with him. 

With the dog aggression, I muzzled him and another dog and slowly started showing that it was okay, and he did not need to be fearful (It was more of a fear aggression) The muzzles helped protect the dogs but in the same aspect, helped me socialize them. He is now the dog I introduce first to other dogs. (Again he IS the dominant dog, but he does not over react toward another dog unless they go after him, and then he will protect himself) He now looks to me for the guidence and he trusts me because AGAIN, HE WAS NEVER HIT, HE WAS TRAINED!! 

He also had food aggression when I got him, and with working and training, he now eats side by side with 6 other dogs. 

It is all a matter of what YOU CAN DO with them. NEVER NEVER NEVER hit your dogs! It only shows them to be fearful of you, and YES they will growl and bite ecspecially (spelling is horrible lol) if they are already aggressive. He learned that instead of being fearful of me from hitting him for doing something wrong, he would get a simple correction, it would be redirected, and when he did something good, he would get a reward. If he is in a sticky situation and he does not know how to react, he looks at me for guidence. If I react negitivley, he will. HOWEVER, if I remain calme, so will he. 

To sum it all up, build trust with your dog! STOP and NEVER hit him, no matter what happens! IT ONLY MAKES THINGS WORSE!!!


----------



## Relayer

Danielle_Robb26 said:


> Okay- I am going to put my opinion in here- I rescued a dog (**Which I ended up keeping**) that was dog aggressive and people aggressive. The people aggressive part did not come out for about a week after I got him. I was sitting on the couch one day watching TV and out of the corner of my eye, he ran at me to attack me. Out of a NATURAL reaction (Note I said natural reaction as I NEVER HIT my dogs!!!!!!) I swung my hand up and hit him. I did not hit him intentionally but I did sling my hand up to stop him and it him him in the face. He was a little stunned but it happened so fast that there was no reaction time for me. (This was the first time he did it to me or anyone for that matter) After he jumped back i stood up, NOT yelling but stood there showing I was not scared of him and I stood my ground. I stood at him sideways at an angle, to not show intimidation. Once he knew I was not trying to intimidate him nor was I a threat, he stopped. When he stopped growling I reached my hand out to him allowing him to come to me and sniff me first before trying to touch him etc. (Note still turning sideways) I put a leash on him, and took him for a LONG walk making him walk in the healing position. He is a VERY dominant dog and he needed a person that is also dominant to him but NOT aggressive back. You need to be the stable one. Anytime he showed ANY type of dominance, I corrected it immediatly, EX: staring, paws over you, the stance, etc. Once he figured out that he was not going to be the dominant one, and he also did not have to fear me, he "bowed"down to me. It takes time. It took me about a year of hard training to get his aggression to disappear. Now, that being said, he is always going to be a dominant dog, but if you show fear to him or if you show aggression to him (someone that he doesn't know, won't do it with me anymore) he will become aggressive again. He is very protective but knows his boundries in this home. We did a lot of socialiation with people, places, etc. He is NO LONGER a bite threat as I have done a lot of work with him. He may growl if threatened by someone but now, he walks away as soon as I tell him "NO" or Leave IT. He knows all of his obedience (he will stay until released long sit, long down, etc) and that trainging came along with working on his aggression. Obedience training helped him learn to trust that when he did something good, he got treats, praise, etc. It was a positive tool to use while I was working with him.
> 
> With the dog aggression, I muzzled him and another dog and slowly started showing that it was okay, and he did not need to be fearful (It was more of a fear aggression) The muzzles helped protect the dogs but in the same aspect, helped me socialize them. He is now the dog I introduce first to other dogs. (Again he IS the dominant dog, but he does not over react toward another dog unless they go after him, and then he will protect himself) He now looks to me for the guidence and he trusts me because AGAIN, HE WAS NEVER HIT, HE WAS TRAINED!!
> 
> He also had food aggression when I got him, and with working and training, he now eats side by side with 6 other dogs.
> 
> It is all a matter of what YOU CAN DO with them. NEVER NEVER NEVER hit your dogs! It only shows them to be fearful of you, and YES they will growl and bite ecspecially (spelling is horrible lol) if they are already aggressive. He learned that instead of being fearful of me from hitting him for doing something wrong, he would get a simple correction, it would be redirected, and when he did something good, he would get a reward. If he is in a sticky situation and he does not know how to react, he looks at me for guidence. If I react negitivley, he will. HOWEVER, if I remain calme, so will he.
> 
> To sum it all up, build trust with your dog! STOP and NEVER hit him, no matter what happens! IT ONLY MAKES THINGS WORSE!!!


What you did and the time you put in is great. There are lots of people who have successfully rehabilitated dogs like that and I applaud you!! It ain't gonna happen in Malta. Sorry to have to say that, but you can't buck the culture. Hurray for you!! Really!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Tihannah said:


> First of all, I can understand to those trying to see thru the second language barrier, but am I the only one reading through ALL of the OP's posts?? First he said he "never hitted his dog" before this incident. But on the very first page of responses, he asks if this could be because "some times i used to give him a small hit on the back when he does bad things cause I read its good to do it sometimes somewhere on the net". Does that not qualify as ever "hitting your dog"???
> 
> And if he lives in a country where it is consider normal to abuse your dog, then I really find his contradiction hard to believe. The OP was not reacting out of self defense, the DOG was. Frankly, I would be a bit scared and on edge too if I lived with someone that was drunk every weekend, invited other drunks over, and hit me for things I didn't understand. English may be his second language, but the picture is painted clear enough for me, and I think the issues this dog has may go far beyond simple food aggression.
> 
> I'm sorry, you can try to reshape his words however you want, put a bow on them, and spray them with perfume, but it still doesn't hide the facts that the OP so openly admitted. This poor dog, if not already, will be an absolute mess if he doesn't WAKE up and realize the impact of his thoughtless actions.


I agree 100%! This whole story is off. I feel bad for the dog, he is the on who will suffer.


----------



## APBTLove

If you told your dog off for growling at you, and it put it's teeth on you in an unfriendly manner, am I to assume you would stand there until he'd decided you learned your lesson and walked off? 

How is the dog going to suffer? The owner came here for help and advice, and everyone here has jumped on him because he did what is the norm to do where he is... It is old-fashioned to believe that beating a dog for punishment is what works, but many, many, still believe it. Even in the US and anywhere else. Heck, most think that shoving your dog's face in it's pee and yelling while hitting it teaches them to pee outside.

The only way the dog will suffer is if you guys don't stop attacking members for asking for better ways and help, if you run them off how are they going to learn?! 

Every unneeded and unhelpful post like "I feel bad for the dog." "In the end, the dog will suffer" "Rehome your dog" are offering no education nor help and are doing nothing but adding to your post count.


----------



## codmaster

"AGAIN, HE WAS NEVER HIT, HE WAS TRAINED!!"
"STOP and NEVER hit him"
"as I NEVER HIT my dogs!!!!!!) "

"I swung my hand up and hit him." - sounds to me like you did hit him?????????


----------



## CaliBoy

codmaster:

There is no need to split hairs. The main thing to walk away with in Danielle's very helpful post is that she was attacked by a dominant dog and was able to successfully retrain the dog. I personally do not care if she swung her hand, swung her arm, kicked up her heels, or did a cartwheel on the sofa in order to stop that dog from a complete attack. I am just happy that she is safe and so is the dog.

Okay. Maybe the dog got a smack on the snout accidentally as she swung up her arm to defend herself. Let's focus on the advice. If Malta were still around, it would be a good starting point for him, but I think he has left us alone to self-congratulate ourselves on all our great preaching about the evils of drinking and punching your dog.










Carrie Nation would be so proud of us. Here she is warning: "You godless drunken GSD smacking, blue collar Maltese better shape up!! Don't make me and my hatchet have to go over to Malta and deal with you Prohibition style. The Good Book says that we shall not suffer the dog puncher in our midst to live!!"


----------



## Tihannah

APBTLove said:


> If you told your dog off for growling at you, and it put it's teeth on you in an unfriendly manner, am I to assume you would stand there until he'd decided you learned your lesson and walked off?
> 
> How is the dog going to suffer? The owner came here for help and advice, and everyone here has jumped on him because he did what is the norm to do where he is... It is old-fashioned to believe that beating a dog for punishment is what works, but many, many, still believe it. Even in the US and anywhere else. Heck, most think that shoving your dog's face in it's pee and yelling while hitting it teaches them to pee outside.
> 
> The only way the dog will suffer is if you guys don't stop attacking members for asking for better ways and help, if you run them off how are they going to learn?!
> 
> Every unneeded and unhelpful post like "I feel bad for the dog." "In the end, the dog will suffer" "Rehome your dog" are offering no education nor help and are doing nothing but adding to your post count.


I understand your point, and I for one am one of those people that would rather see a bad situation helped and given solid advice instead of being attacked. I honestly don't think this guy is being attacked. He laid out the facts of the situation, and people are giving opinions based on what he has provided, though his story has been altered according to the responses. You can't say, "I hit my dog regularly" and "I never hit my dog" in the same breath. People advised that his regular drinking could be having a negative effect on the dog, and he got offensive and insulting about that. I honestly think that in order for the advice to do any good, he has to recognize whats being done wrong here.

And I also think that people stating that they "feel sorry for the dog" or that the "dog should rehomed" are just trying to drive home the fact that something needs to change in this dogs life, not just to add add to their post count. If you go back and read through the advice and posts by the OP, do you really see him taking in ANY of the solid advice that he was given? Its more like a denying and justification session of what he did wrong, and I think that makes it harder to give someone unbiased advice on a situation.

I honestly hope that the OP takes the time to recognize some of the valuable info given here and makes the changes necessary to raise a happier dog. But I also think that in a situation like this, it is hard for the people that loves these brilliant animals with all their heart, to simply sugarcoat or dance around the facts in order to offer their help. JMHO.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26

I appreciate your comments, but I hope he is still around, because I agree with you all. Some people from the past still think that it is okay to smack them around when they miss behave. It is up to us to give solid advice and not to attack them. All that did was hurt the dog even more because he left here feeling attacked. He does not know any better and we dont know for 100% what happened as we were not there. Maybe he did say it wrong, but we do not live in his shoes to be able to judge him. It is up to us to redirect hitting and teach him how to work with the dog. People without training knowledge would have done the same thing. Human concepts put into dogs... It is very common. Again, not bashing anyones comments on here but I do believe that instead of jumping on him, personal thoughts should have been kept to yourself and advice should have been given......


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Danielle_Robb26 said:


> I appreciate your comments, but I hope he is still around, because I agree with you all. Some people from the past still think that it is okay to smack them around when they miss behave.* It is up to us to give solid advice and not to attack them. All that did was hurt the dog even more because he left here feeling attacked.* He does not know any better and we dont know for 100% what happened as we were not there. Maybe he did say it wrong, but we do not live in his shoes to be able to judge him. It is up to us to redirect hitting and teach him how to work with the dog. People without training knowledge would have done the same thing. Human concepts put into dogs... It is very common. Again, not bashing anyones comments on here but I do believe that instead of jumping on him, personal thoughts should have been kept to yourself and advice should have been given......


Good thing for ALL of us to keep in mind. If we can keep a member on the site, they can learn and do better.

If we just hurt their feelings or piss them off, causing them to leave, dimes to dollars it's the DOG that will suffer from this in the end.


----------



## selzer

[/QUOTE]"Carrie Nation would be so proud of us. Here she is warning: "You godless drunken GSD smacking, blue collar Maltese better shape up!! Don't make me and my hatchet have to go over to Malta and deal with you Prohibition style. The Good Book says that we shall not suffer the dog puncher in our midst to live!!"[/QUOTE]

Could we keep this and just put it up in every post when people start bashing away? It is awesome!!!!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26

Well, I hope the pup is okay and I do hope he comes back and reads that we DO care, we DO want to help him. And if he would like to ask for more advice we WILL welcome him without bashing ANYONE!


----------



## chicagojosh

apbt love,

i feel that most of the posters in this thread wanted to help the dog. not the OP. in order to help the dog many feel it should be re-homed. i tend to agree. the OP made himself come off as a drunk, as someone who at least once, punched his dog hard in the face, then called the forum a bunch of p us sies. do you honestly want to coach this guy so he keeps the dog? he doesn't seem fit to be a dog owner, so people suggested to re-home.


----------



## selzer

His English is good enough to know what words would inflame people the most.


----------



## DarkSmoke

Sorry For the long time to post.
For Those little few in these 10pages that commented to give me advice/help me instead of saying ----- , i wanted to update, that i Started the nilif training and also i started the advice laurie (if i remember correctly) gave me to start feeding some in the bowl and some i throw by hand. 

Thanks for the few who tried to helped me in this situation i will try my best for this to not happen again.

for the rest of the other "Ohh i feel sorry for the poor dog, he should be rehomed , you should stop drinking around the dog"------- people , look at my middle finger and give it a kiss, thanks for all your support, -------. 

last words, the ones that helped keep it up, its from people like you who people like me learn somthing, especial in a so long different culture. Peace.


----------



## Hunther's Dad

How come he gets to type the word ***** and it shows up, but when I type "****" (the word spelled *****), it gets censored?


----------



## Lilie

selzer said:


> His English is good enough to know what words would inflame people the most.


I couldn't agree more. I'm thinking he just lost his credibility.


----------



## DarkSmoke

Read trough the rest of the pages. This is my first dog.
For the person that said someone should look info before buying a dog, i didn't buy the dog, a person had to leave malta for work and i adopted him because the owner wanted to give him a good home.

For the other person that asked if he's just a pet or a family member, his a family member to me not just a dog/pet like the rest of the animals i have in home. And of course i came here to learn from people because i don't like the way people in my country train dogs with hits and shouts what other reason would it be for me to join this forum ? i could have just asked my grandpa/neighbour how to train treat my dog and help me with this situation. but no , i want to do the right way. my Dog lives in my home, sleeps in my home, has a small bed for himself, and is treated like a human being / family member. i would rather go to **** and back to give my dog a good life/home rahter then give it away, i can never see that as a solution. I hope people will stop acting like this on forum. I NEVER , EVER , used any violence on my dog other then this time. For those who said stuff about this country, yes, malta is not like america. maybe we don't do things right, but neither we take stuff like the end of the the world here like many here did, and if im someone in this country does a mistake he doesn't get the "OH MY GOD WHAT HAVE YOU DONE blablabla" stuff, no he gets advice and answers even tough we may not know the good ways as the foregners know. the people here that say "OH MY GOD WHAT HAVE YOU DONE YOUR AN ALCOHOLIC AND SHOULD REHOME YOU'RE DOG YOU'RE SO CRUEL AND EVIL" instead of trying to understand the person, hear him, give him advice and help him, are loughed at and get called the P word. thats how its done here. and altough when it comes to animals and stuff that malta is still ignorant on i prefer to ask foreneirs on forums so i learn, i still prefer the attitude of us "so called maltese/bullies" if the world still had our attitude, then it would be a better place, because we even call someone who uses a weapon in a fight a P , hence why weapon usage/death is rare and minimal here.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Hunther's Dad said:


> How come he gets to type the word and it shows up, but when I type "****" it gets censored?


Instead of complaining 'why does he get to swear and I can't'...............please do a Moderator Notify so NO ONE swears (and the rules are followed).


----------



## codmaster

DarkSmoke said:


> Sorry For the long time to post.
> For Those little few in these 10pages that commented to give me advice/help me instead of saying ----- , i wanted to update, that i Started the nilif training and also i started the advice laurie (if i remember correctly) gave me to start feeding some in the bowl and some i throw by hand.
> 
> Thanks for the few who tried to helped me in this situation i will try my best for this to not happen again.
> 
> for the rest of the other "Ohh i feel sorry for the poor dog, he should be rehomed , you should stop drinking around the dog"------- people , look at my middle finger and give it a kiss, thanks for all your support, -------.
> 
> last words, the ones that helped keep it up, its from people like you who people like me learn somthing, especial in a so long different culture. Peace.


It is real good to see that you do understand English so well.

*"for the rest of the other "Ohh i feel sorry for the poor dog, he should be rehomed , you should stop drinking around the dog"------- people , look at my middle finger and give it a kiss, thanks for all your support, -------. "*

*You will certainly win a lot of friends on this forum with an attitude and language like that!*

*Guess we can all clearly see now what your poor dog has to put up with, eh? *


----------



## DarkSmoke

and sorry i didn't know h e ll was a bad word too. my point was that we all can learn something from each other, thats what i guess forums are for.


----------



## DarkSmoke

Read trough the rest of the pages. This is my first dog.
For the person that said someone should look info before buying a dog, i didn't buy the dog, a person had to leave malta for work and i adopted him because the owner wanted to give him a good home.

For the other person that asked if he's just a pet or a family member, his a family member to me not just a dog/pet like the rest of the animals i have in home. And of course i came here to learn from people because i don't like the way people in my country train dogs with hits and shouts what other reason would it be for me to join this forum ? i could have just asked my grandpa/neighbour how to train treat my dog and help me with this situation. but no , i want to do the right way. my Dog lives in my home, sleeps in my home, has a small bed for himself, and is treated like a human being / family member. i would rather go to **** and back to give my dog a good life/home rahter then give it away, i can never see that as a Read trough the rest of the pages. This is my first dog.
For the person that said someone should look info before buying a dog, i didn't buy the dog, a person had to leave malta for work and i adopted him because the owner wanted to give him a good home.

For the other person that asked if he's just a pet or a family member, his a family member to me not just a dog/pet like the rest of the animals i have in home. And of course i came here to learn from people because i don't like the way people in my country train dogs with hits and shouts what other reason would it be for me to join this forum ? i could have just asked my grandpa/neighbour how to train treat my dog and help me with this situation. but no , i want to do the right way. my Dog lives in my home, sleeps in my home, has a small bed for himself, and is treated like a human being / family member. i would rather go trough fire and back to give my dog a good life/home rahter then give it away, i can never see that as a solution. I hope people will stop acting like this on forum. I NEVER , EVER , used any violence on my dog other then this time. For those who said stuff about this country, yes, malta is not like america. maybe we don't do things right, but neither we take stuff like the end of the the world here like many here did, and if im someone in this country does a mistake he doesn't get the "OH MY GOD WHAT HAVE YOU DONE blablabla" stuff, no he gets advice and answers even tough we may not know the good ways as the foregners know. the people here that say "OH MY GOD WHAT HAVE YOU DONE YOUR AN ALCOHOLIC AND SHOULD REHOME YOU'RE DOG YOU'RE SO CRUEL AND EVIL" instead of trying to understand the person, hear him, give him advice and help him, are loughed at and get called the P word. thats how its done here. and altough when it comes to animals and stuff that malta is still ignorant on i prefer to ask foreneirs on forums so i learn, i still prefer the attitude of us "so called maltese/bullies" if the world still had our attitude, then it would be a better place, because we even call someone who uses a weapon in a fight a P , hence why weapon usage/death is rare and minimal here.solution. I hope people will stop acting like this on forum. I NEVER , EVER , used any violence on my dog other then this time. For those who said stuff about this country, yes, malta is not like america. maybe we don't do things right, but neither we take stuff like the end of the the world here like many here did, and if im someone in this country does a mistake he doesn't get the "OH MY GOD WHAT HAVE YOU DONE blablabla" stuff, no he gets advice and answers even tough we may not know the good ways as the foregners know. the people here that say "OH MY GOD WHAT HAVE YOU DONE YOUR AN ALCOHOLIC AND SHOULD REHOME YOU'RE DOG YOU'RE SO CRUEL AND EVIL" instead of trying to understand the person, hear him, give him advice and help him, are loughed at and get called the P word. thats how its done here. and altough when it comes to animals and stuff that malta is still ignorant on i prefer to ask foreneirs on forums so i learn, i still prefer the attitude of us "so called maltese/bullies" if the world still had our attitude, then it would be a better place, because we even call someone who uses a weapon in a fight a P , hence why weapon usage/death is rare and minimal here.

reposted without the bad word.


----------



## lhczth

If there is any more swearing/cussing we will start handing out individual warnings.

Thank you,

Admin Lisa

********


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

PEOPLE!!!! Stop with the meanness and the cursing. Everyone. 

DarkSmoke, way more people are trying to help and giving good info. Read those and continue helping your dog. Those that are just wasting time on the board and NOT coming up with help for you I'd just ignore. 

Good luck with your dog and I congratulate you for sticking around (but stop with the cursing, if you have to mispell it or put in spaces, ITS NOT ALLOWED. )


----------



## DarkSmoke

MaggieRoseLee said:


> PEOPLE!!!! Stop with the meanness and the cursing. Everyone.
> 
> DarkSmoke, way more people are trying to help and giving good info. Read those and continue helping your dog. Those that are just wasting time on the board and NOT coming up with help for you I'd just ignore.
> 
> Good luck with your dog and I congratulate you for sticking around (but stop with the cursing, if you have to mispell it or put in spaces, ITS NOT ALLOWED. )


I will stop the swearing, and i will stick around since there are people trying to help. thanks for you're support. i will do my best for Rex. Will ignore any others from now on.


----------



## Hunther's Dad

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Instead of complaining 'why does he get to swear and I can't'...............please do a Moderator Notify so NO ONE swears (and the rules are followed).


Message received. Thanks.


----------



## Dawn

ok people have let their emotions get away with them,because they are conccerned for the dog and lets go from there.
First I would find a reputable trainer to help you with food aggession and the iccident that occur. Training will help greatly!
Second I would put the dog's crate in another room away from the loudness and crate the dog if you or friends of yours are over and drinking in the house.
I had a doberman many years ago...very well trained awesome dog. But one night a cousin of mine brought her drunk boyfriend in my house. The dog jumped off the couch and tried to eat him. She did not like the actions,that were happening, loundness, waving of arms, swaggering around and it was from the alcohol..simple as that!
I know you love your dog...but you much changed things and get the help with a trainer in order to rectify this situation.
One other thing...please do not hit your dog...a trainer will show other means of handling that sitituation.


----------



## Chantell

Will this dog ever trust him again?? Sorry if Chyanne ever growled-bit me I would work on the problem instead of punching my dog... and YES she is MY FIRST dog....


----------



## selzer

Use NILIF -- up the leadership.

Do the food stuff as your dog does seem a bit food aggressive at this point.

I do not know whether there are dog training classes available, if not, get a good book and spend 1/2 hour each day working on teaching the dog to SIT, DOWN, STAY, COME, and to walk nicely on a lead. If at all possible, use food to lure the dog into position, and then give the food and praise. GSDs get bored quickly, so do something two or three times, and then move to something else. Practice each thing, mix up the order. This will help you and your dog gain trust in one another. Even if the dog has been trained. Do this. If you think that it is getting boring for you or for the dog, mix it up, do it in different places. Do it around distractions. Use a long line for come. Increase the length of time that you do a down stay or a sit stay. Teach LEAVE IT. Then you are ready to teach GIVE and TAKE IT.

You do not want the dog to think he loses if you put your hand near his mouth or bowl when he is eating. So, when I am teaching GIVE and TAKE IT, I usually take the thing, and give it right back. Then I take the thing and Look at it and give it back, then I will take the thing and pretend to nibble on it and give it right back. This is not done in a day, I will get him good at just Giving and taking nicely. Then when he is good at that I will step it up. But in a pinch, and you need to pull a bottle of aspirin or something out of his mouth, you can do it without getting bit, then you can give him something else. 

That is a game to. Start with toys. Have him give you a toy, and then throw a different toy for him. When he gives you that one, throw the other. It is an exchange. then when you need to take something from him, he does not get possessive because you give him good things too. 

Using a firm "No" or "EH!" is ok. but then tell the dog a command that he knows, and maybe another, and when he does the second, praise him. For example, he is pushing at your hand to put his dish down for him. That is being pushy. "Eh!" SIT, dog sits (you have trained that), DOWN dog downs (you have trained that. "Good boy." using a light happy voice and put his food down. 

Do not bother him while he eats -- save maybe to throw something in.

If he has a problem with the bowl itself. Dump the food on a cookie sheet or on the floor. 

Keep him busy, busy, busy. Do not get into a routine. Today ask him to sit and then down. tomorrow ask him to down first. And spend time exercising the dog. throw the ball and have him chase. Take him for walks. Have him use his brain as well as his body. 

In a couple of months you will see a big difference. Have your girlfriend work with him too if you can. Even if she gives him a treat after dinner making him sit first it will help. 

Good luck.


----------



## selzer

I really do not know how many trainers there are where he is, nor how they train dogs there. The jist of this thread has made it sound like a trainer in that area might hang the dog up by a choke chain until it lost consciousness. They used to do that. right or wrong. I think that maybe he needs to learn what good training techniques will look like before searching for a trainer.


----------



## CaliBoy

Malta:

I am glad you came back. I was not happy at all with some of the posts that seemed to condemn you and not lift a finger to help with constructive advice. This is why I put a picture of Carrie Nation. The picture is meant to be a sarcastic description of people who are very preachy and judgemental. 

Selzer:

I chose the Carrie (sometimes spelled Carry) Nation photo because she would go into bars and saloons and hack them up with her hatchet, much like the Get-Thee-To-Alcoholics-Anonymous sanctimony some posters directed at Malta. Maybe because I am a guy, I just felt some sympathy with the way Malta reacted because I can see many guys who are new GSD owners making the same mistake on their "learning curve."

However, you are onto a great idea. When a poster starts to get on a preachy soapbox, with hatchet in hand to hack away at a person seeking advice and ready to speak for God, I certainly do believe they deserve the Carrie Nation Award.


----------



## Konotashi

Well this thread got heated, didn't it? And a bit of topic. Complaints about how some swear words are censored and how others aren't? Really? 

I definitely second (or third or fourth, however many) the NILIF training. And I don't think that you scarred your dog for life from the one hit, but if he dropped to the ground and ran, it obviously startled him. You may have gone two steps back, but just do some positive reinforcement training to get back on track.


----------



## DarkSmoke

the dog already drops things from his mouth when i tell him. i also teached him another 2 commands, to sit and to give me his hand. I don't like the idea of clases cause the internet already gives much information on how to teach things to dogs and im short on the money because they are expensive here.


----------



## DarkSmoke

also there was no change in beheviour of the dog in the last 2 days , so i doubt it effected him.


----------



## Konotashi

DarkSmoke said:


> the dog already drops things from his mouth when i tell him. i also teached him another 2 commands, to sit and to give me his hand. I don't like the idea of clases cause the internet already gives much information on how to teach things to dogs and im short on the money because they are expensive here.


He didn't already know to sit?


----------



## Tihannah

This whole thread is unbelievable. It doesn't matter if he lies, curses, and blatantly insults other members. Please get off your high horse. Rally the wagons! We have to be able to provide constructive advice to someone who won't give straight facts to begin with, and if you're not doing exactly that, your opinion is useless in helping this poor guy and you should be ignored because, by gawd, we don't want him to leave!! Well, here's my positive contribution... he can have my spot. I'm out...


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I'd like to add in agreement, classes are GREAT..You may think you get alot of info via the internet, which you can, but there is nothing like going to a good class if there's one available. YOU as well as the dog can learn so much plus it's a good way to socialize


----------



## Courtney

What's really sad to me about this whole situation is you are totally missing out on AWESOME relationship you should be having with your GSD. They are very social and just a great dog-you most likely have ruined this relationship for good.

GSD take ALOT ALOT of time and training-it really does not sound like you have the time. 

Yes, your dog most likey shows food agression, but honesly that's the least of your problems.

The dog is the innocent one in this whole situation.

Either rehome the dog or pay for a experienced dog trainer who has experience with GSD.

Poor dog....


----------



## selzer

Again, you must be able to recognize a good trainer in order to get any benefit from one. 

I know how to train a dog. I have trained many, many dogs. I have put titles on 9 separate dogs within a three year span. Some multiple titles. But I STILL take my dogs to classes. Why do I take my dogs to a basic obedience class or CGC class. 

Two reasons: 

First, the dog is socialized to other dogs and people in this venue, dogs that are under control and people who are usually dog people. I can help others and sometimes I am helped by others.

Second, I can only see the dog, I cannot see the dog in relation to me. I cannot see myself, my body language. Another experienced individual can tell me that I am moving my shoulder a certain way, or can give me advice to get my dogs to do something better. Something that I would fumble and maybe never get. 

I know that money is tight. It is tight all over. It is never too tight to go out boozing with the buddies. Yes, I did say that. Because I have been spending my alcohol and cigarrette money on dog classes for years. There are always choices we make. When we take on a dog, we have a responsibility toward them. If money is short, then find it by denying yourself something else. Cable TV, internet, cell phone. If my dog NEEDS something, there are things I do not NEED quite so much.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

This thread is just WOW.

I also recommend classes.


----------



## GSDElsa

Troll!


----------



## DarkSmoke

Classes not for now for sure, not because i don't want, its the money. i buy a bottle of vodka for 7euros and a packet of tabaco for 6euros, thats just 13euros for a weekend. Classes are way more expensive.


----------



## codmaster

selzer said:


> Again, you must be able to recognize a good trainer in order to get any benefit from one.
> 
> I know how to train a dog. I have trained many, many dogs. I have put titles on 9 separate dogs within a three year span. Some multiple titles. But I STILL take my dogs to classes. Why do I take my dogs to a basic obedience class or CGC class.
> 
> Two reasons:
> 
> First, the dog is socialized to other dogs and people in this venue, dogs that are under control and people who are usually dog people. I can help others and sometimes I am helped by others.
> 
> Second, I can only see the dog, I cannot see the dog in relation to me. I cannot see myself, my body language. Another experienced individual can tell me that I am moving my shoulder a certain way, or can give me advice to get my dogs to do something better. Something that I would fumble and maybe never get.
> 
> I know that money is tight. It is tight all over. It is never too tight to go out boozing with the buddies. Yes, I did say that. Because I have been spending my alcohol and cigarrette money on dog classes for years. There are always choices we make. When we take on a dog, we have a responsibility toward them. If money is short, then find it by denying yourself something else. Cable TV, internet, cell phone. If my dog NEEDS something, there are things I do not NEED quite so much.


Well said! A dog is a major responsibility! Maybe if you talk to a training club they might be able to give you a discount. Worth a shot!


----------



## Tihannah

DarkSmoke said:


> Classes not for now for sure, not because i don't want, its the money. i buy a bottle of vodka for 7euros and a packet of tabaco for 6euros, thats just 13euros for a weekend. Classes are way more expensive.



:spittingcoffee:
Ok, now, I'm REALLY done commenting on this thread.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

my last comment :

Your last post shows where your priorities lie and unfortunately it's not to benefit your dog


----------



## Danielle_Robb26

Okay, I felt bad for him at first, now with that comment, I dont, you NEED TO REHOME YOUR DOG! If you wanted the help, you would be truly putting in an effort. My opionion at this point, he is on here to get a laugh on what people are saying. Maybe this is all just a joke. It has to be. No one would come on here asking for help, and then, say that. Good luck to him and I think we all need to just leave it along. Being realistic now........


----------



## middleofnowhere

I'm not going to wade through all the responses. I'm at the bottom of page 1. Rehome the dog. Do not get another dog. 

For other people - getting drunk, yelling, hitting your dog - not a good idea. If you're going to go on a bender put the dog up first.


----------



## Relayer

DarkSmoke said:


> Classes not for now for sure, not because i don't want, its the money. i buy a bottle of vodka for 7euros and a packet of tabaco for 6euros, thats just 13euros for a weekend. Classes are way more expensive.


Only one bottle of vodka for the entire weekend?? If you really had your priorities straight, you'd buy 2 bottles! Sheesh... an amateur.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26

LMAO Relayer!!!!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee

Can a mod close this now?? It is disturbing.


----------



## Relayer

jakeandrenee said:


> Can a mod close this now?? It is disturbing.


 Not to mention, really creepy and sad.


----------



## Dawn

DarkSmoke said:


> Classes not for now for sure, not because i don't want, its the money. i buy a bottle of vodka for 7euros and a packet of tabaco for 6euros, thats just 13euros for a weekend. Classes are way more expensive.


 

how about no bottles of vodka and no ciggerattes and save your money and think of the dog and get some training.

(all I keep thinking of is the poor dog)


----------



## LaRen616

People like this make me sick. 

If you cannot properly take care of a dog, then dont get one.


----------



## chicagojosh

re-home dog, attend AA meetings


----------



## LaRen616

chicagojosh said:


> re-home dog, attend AA meetings


:thumbup:Here, Here!


----------



## Lilie

I really don't think this guy is for real. I think he is making stuff up just to get a reaction from this forum. He has utilized all of the 'hot topic' buttons and then is sitting back and enjoying us disagreeing with each other. 

I say lock this thread and let him troll some other forum. I'd suggest finding an AA forum. If in fact he is old enough to drink.


----------



## chicagojosh

lilie, part of me was thinking the same thing... about it all being a joke to piss us off. heck, hopefully that is the case.


----------



## Equus5O

I hate to say it ... but I told you so.


----------



## gsdraven

DarkSmoke said:


> Classes not for now for sure, not because i don't want, its the money. i buy a bottle of vodka for 7euros and a packet of tabaco for 6euros, thats just 13euros for a weekend. Classes are way more expensive.


I thought he meant tabasco and thought to myself "well, that's a weird combination" followed by "$9 vodka?! ".


----------



## chicagojosh

gsdraven said:


> I thought he meant tabasco and thought to myself "well, that's a weird combination" followed by "$9 vodka?! ".


haha, it's a start to a bloody mary


----------



## DarkSmoke

can i understand why saying that got everyone against me, and suddenly i'm a troll making jokes up?


----------



## DarkSmoke

all i said was because someone told me that "i have money to get drunk" , i have money to get drunk on saturday because a bottle of smirnoff costs 9euros here. i don't understand whats wrong explaining to others something. classes last i checked were about 30 euros or more.


----------



## Konotashi

What's worse? 30 euros to take your dog to classes or a hospital visit because he ripped your face off? (Or someone else's?) And the emotional heartbreak because you'd have to have him destroyed. GET THE CLASSES.


----------



## StellaSquash

DarkSmoke said:


> all i said was because someone told me that "i have money to get drunk" , i have money to get drunk on saturday because a bottle of smirnoff costs 9euros here. i don't understand whats wrong explaining to others something. classes last i checked were about 30 euros or more.


I'm going to assume, language aside, you still have enough reading comprehension to know this board is full of DOG LOVERS. what perplexes me is how you think it's no big deal to tell us how you hit your dog (and let's face it, no matter how YOU want to word it, you HIT YOUR DOG in anger) and then you tell us you'd rather pay for alcohol than find a way to pay for dog classes. 

how your brain manages to make that ok is beyond me. and looking at US like we are the nutbags for disagreeing??? I really can't wrap my head around that one. 

either take the advice given that you found helpful or find a new board. either way, you're not likely to find anyone here to side with you and tell you what you did was ok.


----------



## Konotashi

Okay. Let's put it this way. There's 52 weeks in a year, that makes 52 weekends. 13 euros multiplied by 52 weekends = 676. That's over 22 classes, if classes cost 30 euros!


----------



## Romeos Tune

This guy knocked his full grown GSD out with a punch? lol um hum.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

This doesn't need to be locked.

Just stop posting on it.


----------



## goatdude

StellaSquash said:


> I'm going to assume, language aside, you still have enough reading comprehension to know this board is full of DOG LOVERS. what perplexes me is how you think it's no big deal to tell us how you hit your dog (and let's face it, no matter how YOU want to word it, you HIT YOUR DOG in anger) and then you tell us you'd rather pay for alcohol than find a way to pay for dog classes.
> 
> how your brain manages to make that ok is beyond me. and looking at US like we are the nutbags for disagreeing??? I really can't wrap my head around that one.
> 
> either take the advice given that you found helpful or find a new board. either way, you're not likely to find anyone here to side with you and tell you what you did was ok.


Ladies, it's obvious that this guy is well aware that by posting this garbage about how he is abusing his dog that he will get heated responses. This is his goal, he does not need or want dog advice. All he wants to do is get the people who are members here and are very passionate about dogs all upset. This is funny to him. 

He has succeeded and he is not the first to come here and pull this prank and unfortunately nor will he be the last.


----------



## DangerousBeauty

DarkSmoke said:


> all i said was because someone told me that "i have money to get drunk" , i have money to get drunk on saturday because a bottle of smirnoff costs 9euros here. i don't understand whats wrong explaining to others something. classes last i checked were about 30 euros or more.


HIGHLY doubt you buy just one bottle....

I agree with the re-home and AA meetings comment. cheaper for you and even better for the dog.


----------



## doggiedad

you came home drunk.

the dog growled at you while eating.
did you teach him not to be food aggressive?

you hit your dog rather hard.

how often are you abusive with
your dog?

maybe you don't know how to care
for a dog.


----------



## codmaster

DarkSmoke said:


> can i understand why saying that got everyone against me, and suddenly i'm a troll making jokes up?


People here are always for the dog. it sounded like you were treating yourself with smokes and booze while your dog was going without something (training) that he really needed (both of you).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

MaggieRoseLee said:


> This doesn't need to be locked.
> 
> Just stop posting on it.


bump


----------



## sherif

subject : need help as fast as any body can

actually i have a german shepherd and it is about 2 years old and i was playing with it and suddenly he tried to bite my hand and since then every time i try to touch it tries to attacks me but it plays with my brother and with my whole family normally but with me not .

any body helps me please and tell me what should i do ?!


----------



## Meeah'sMom

You punch your dog in the face and yell at him---and you wonder why your dog is aggressive towards you???? You do not deserve to have thatdog!!!!


----------



## KatsMuse

JakodaCD OA said:


> I agree with Jane ^^ above.
> 
> And to reiterate, PEOPLE DO NOT PUNCH THEIR DOGS IN THE FACE AND KNOCK THEM OUT! Sorry I had to yell that.
> 
> *Your dog is a product of what YOU made him*, from the way he acted, it doesn't sound like this is the first time you have yelled, punched/hit him.
> 
> I also think, as jane said, you need to step back and analyze how you treat your dog. Maybe he'd be better off in a different home with someone who has more knowledge on how to treat animals.





Tihannah said:


> I would also consider the fact that you may have caused some serious physical damage to this dog. You punched him and knocked him out and now he's just laying around, not moving?? I agree with the above posts. Find a good home for this dog and get educated before you get another one.


I agree with this/these opinions. 
Just out of curiosity...exactly what role does this dog play in your life ? 
Why did you get him to start with?

Kat


----------



## Jax08

very, very old thread!!!!!


Sheriff - you need to start a new thread for your dog and issue!


----------



## Castlemaid

This old thread we will lock - the OP has been gone a loooooonnngg time, and we all know not to hit a dog!


----------

